# The Digital Picture reviews EOS M6 Mark II



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2019)

Canon EOS M6 Mark II Review


Is the Canon EOS M6 Mark II Mirrorless Interchangeable Lens Camera right for you? Learn all you need to know at The-Digital-Picture.com!




www.the-digital-picture.com





Bryan Carnathan has just posted his review, as ever worth reading. A snippet of interest for us that might answer those who claim that the M5 will not be updated:
“..._Canon has informed me that the EOS M5 remains the flagship model in the M lineup, though from a features perspective, it now needs the Mark II treatment_.”
“_With the release of the M6 II, many of us were wondering where the 3-year-older M5 fit into the lineup. Does that model still make sense? Canon USA assured me that the M6 II was not a replacement for the M5 and that the M5 represented a higher-end model in the lineup._”

If an M5 Mark II does appear, then I am going to be very interested, especially if has a chunkier grip.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 8, 2019)

I'd be all in with an M5 II, I absolutely love my M5 and improved responsiveness and AF would be icing on a very satisfying cake.


----------



## Sanpete (Dec 8, 2019)

That review's been up for weeks, don't know if it's been updated. I didn't notice that part of it. Canon seems to be in conflict with itself over this.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2019)

Sanpete said:


> That review's been up for weeks, don't know if it's been updated. I didn't notice that part of it. Canon seems to be in conflict with itself over this.


The "preview" has been up for a while, based on the press release. This is the actual review, and is dated on the page: "Posted: 12/5/2019 7:56:02 AM CT Posted By: Bryan"


----------



## Sanpete (Dec 8, 2019)

Amy idea if that statement was in the earlier version? The timing would be of interest, as the other statements about this are weeks old.


----------



## Sanpete (Dec 9, 2019)

Someone pointed this out to me at DPR, from four months ago:






TDP: "M5 remains the flagship model in the M lineup": Canon EOS M Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com





Helpful review, in any case.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm happy that Canon has reneged on statements it made around the launch time that this was replacing the M5 and M6. Everytime I use my M6 Mark II I'm thrilled by its performance...I'm also sad it's not an M5 Mark II every single time. The only time I enjoy it being an M6 Mark II is when I'm putting it into a camera bag. But that's really not that big of a benefit. I wish I could use this camera with external flash, but I don't want to be forced to use the back screen.

I've said it before, but I think that if this camera was actually an M5 Mark II it would outperform way too many models in the Canon lineup. THAT is why we have an M6 and not an M5.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 13, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I'm happy that Canon has reneged on statements it made around the launch time that this was replacing the M5 and M6. Everytime I use my M6 Mark II I'm thrilled by its performance...I'm also sad it's not an M5 Mark II every single time. The only time I enjoy it being an M6 Mark II is when I'm putting it into a camera bag. But that's really not that big of a benefit. I wish I could use this camera with external flash, but I don't want to be forced to use the back screen.
> 
> I've said it before, but I think that if this camera was actually an M5 Mark II it would outperform way too many models in the Canon lineup. THAT is why we have an M6 and not an M5.



I'm not so sure they "reneged" on anything, to be honest. They'd first have to say it, and the main evidence that they ever said it has been ONE guy from DPReview, who just got quoted a lot, and the people quoting him got quoted a lot.

I heard a very young rep saying the same thing, though. But that's not conclusive; HE may have been repeating what DPReview said too.

In any case, the reps could have been talking out of their hat (or other places). If so, should Canon be held to that?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 14, 2019)

SteveC said:


> I'm not so sure they "reneged" on anything, to be honest. They'd first have to say it, and the main evidence that they ever said it has been ONE guy from DPReview, who just got quoted a lot, and the people quoting him got quoted a lot.
> 
> I heard a very young rep saying the same thing, though. But that's not conclusive; HE may have been repeating what DPReview said too.
> 
> In any case, the reps could have been talking out of their hat (or other places). If so, should Canon be held to that?


They told Gordon from Camera Labs in the UK and the staff at Imaging Resource that the M5 and M6 were being replaced by the M6 Mark II. Those are, however, the only three sources that I understood to be fact...but journalists and reps these days aren't exactly the most informed people in the world.


----------

